# Where have you found stimulating companionship?



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you but I get bored and lonely, and I can always use more mentally engaging people in my life.

They don't have to be NT's. I just like people who are interested in intellectual topics (as painfully pretentious as that feels to write) and have a fresh perspective to offer.

Please share where you've found meaningful companionship.

~​
I'm a musician, so ...

-I found my INTJ studying music (he was in composition, I was in performance) at university. ← Partner
-I found my INFJ best friend at a summer program for string instrument performance. ← Long-distance
-I found an intellectually-inclined ISFJ on an online mental health forum. ← Long-distance, bit of a troubled relationship considering context
-I also get along very well with my partner's ESTP sister and ISTP brother. ← Nearby but not super close

That's about it for what I've managed to sustain. I used to have a couple awesome ISFPs in my life, I met an awesome ENTJ on Personality Cafe actually, back in high school there was an ESFJ even .. I'm not type-biased, but people I click with are rare.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

danicx said:


> Please share where you've found meaningful companionship.


Found several on ex work places and practicing sports, all gone now, we rarely talk due to many circumstances (family, distance, etc).

Some are still near, but they found me! they were kind to approach me, and both are still around and I always reach out to them. We talk and laugh all the time. One in special has such elastic mind we discuss almost anything with pretty fun depths.

*Talking about sports*: I was involved in Baseball, basket, volley, ping pong, mountain bike, mountaineering, rock climbing etc etc etc. Football soccer? only at very young age and I got bored. The reason I mention this is because at least in my area WE noticed different interesting patterns in how each group interacted and their minds, mountaineering and rock climbing were almost solid guarantees of finding people who know about anything and have deep insights.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mostly only when I travel (or live) abroad to be honest. Had a good Taiwanese ENTP friend back when I lived Singapore. Lots of dining outs, coffee shops, bus/metro hopping, library visits, and visting beaches together.

Finding friends in the "school or workplace" rarely happens in my case for whatever reason. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Most of my friends come from my sport (riding and racing motorcycles). To be fair, however, it's a small-ish niche community, and while I have "good" friends, great friends are hard to come by. I have a couple of very good friends, but because we came together through this sport, we don't live anywhere near each other.

So, it kind of ends up being a pretty lonely day-to-day life, especially in the winter when the track is shut down and the weather makes going for a local jaunt unlikely to happen. Since it's not a cheap sport, this does not help my situation as I have very little spending money otherwise available for things like going out for dinners or drinks, etc.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Do cats count?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

nope


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Nowhere. I don't approach people and they rarely approach me; when they do approach me, they don't talk to me for long and I don't make much of an attempt to befriend them. I never get to whatever stimulating traits people have. 

I knew one guy in college who said interesting things, but he was an asshole a few times so I didn't bother trying to not drift apart. 

I decided some time ago that I don't really need anyone to stimulate me; I just need someone who responds to my attempts to stimulate myself, like answering my questions instead of brushing them off and giving feedback about my ideas.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

My dairy farming uncle was a stimulating companion, He would hold onto the electric fence and zap people as they walked past!


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

It sounds really cliché and socially awkward, but I met my boyfriend (who's also an ENTP) through MENSA in my country.
I still have kept two good friends from school, even though I moved away for university and I have one other very good friend that I met through MENSA.

Other than that, I have the privilege of studying at a university with technical subjects only, so I've found some good female friends there with similar interests to mine. My boyfriend and I also have some couples we are friends with and I'm also getting along well with his friends. Our university is small and you easily get to talk with lots of people. You basically just need to pick out the people with interesting personalities and viewpoints.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Tinder.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> nope


Do pigs count


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

vinniebob said:


> Do pigs count


I've found other species far more intelligent and trustworthy than my own.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> I've found other species far more intelligent and trustworthy than my own.



**** sapeins are by far the least intelligent


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

There: 35.1592° N, 98.4423° W


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

shadowbroker said:


> There: 35.1592° N, 98.4423° W


They would run me out of town.


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> They would run me out of town.


Unless they are cannibal and not picky.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

shadowbroker said:


> Unless they are cannibal and not picky.


There are certain places in my state I avoid more than others.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

I think it's summarized in the original post. You'll find them more consistently in places where you share your common interests with others, be it classes or clubs.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm really close to my family and have few select friends. The types I'm closest to are the ENTJ and INFJ but here is a list of our group.

INFJ
INTP
ENTJ
ISFJ
ENFP
INFP 

Most of the non-family I find through work or group functions. I'm also not type-biased and tend to have a knack for making anyone feel understood (or at least try my hardest) but a lot of my friends have a hard time with that.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> I've found other species far more intelligent and trustworthy than my own.


You mean these?








I don't trust them, they always start biting when they get too excited.


----------

